
Death and the PH Drug Industry: From China to the Streets - jister
http://www.thinkingpinoy.net/2016/08/six-steps-on-how-to-be-drug-dealer-in.html?m=1
======
shubb
This is an interesting article but I wonder if jister can help me understand
something.

The numbers from the WHO say Philippines had a low rate of drug addiction. So,
to an outsider this looks like an extreme solution to a problem that doesn't
exist.

What is going on? Why were voters so concerned about drugs they voted for
desperate measures? Is there more drugs than the stats show?

People talked about voting for him because they wanted change. A satisfied
voter doesn't vote for ectreme change. What are voters so unsatisfied about?

